# Puretec :(((



## Thimo Grauerholz (27. Dezember 2000)

Hallo an alle Boarduser,
hm, habe ein Problem mit Puretec.
Ich möchte meine geänderte Seite hochladen (habe einen Fastcounter Counter nur eingefügt) und dieser Counter wird nicht angezeigt. Nachdem ich mir den Quelltext, der Seite auf dem Server, angeschaut habe (mit dem IE5.5) bemerkte ich, das der Betreffende Code Falsch wiedergegeben wurde.
so:

<!--ref="http://member.linkexchange.com/cgi-bin/fc/fastcounter-login?2270431" target="_top" 
<img border="0" src="http://fastcounter.linkexchange.com/fastcounter?2270431+4540869" <--> 

Es ist nur dieses Stückchen, wo es Probleme gibt.

Ftp-Programm: WsFTP - Pro 6.6 (mit Cuteftp 4.2 das gleiche Ergebnis!)

Bitte helft mir !!!! *fleh*

[Editiert von TTrek am 27.12.2000 um 02:40]


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (27. Dezember 2000)

habe mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt...

das ist der eingabe code.. bin zwar nicht ein htmlspezi. aber denke mal das der Code richtig sein muss.

<a href="http://member.linkexchange.com/cgi-bin/fc/fastcounter-login?2270431" target="_top"> 
<img border="0" src="http://fastcounter.linkexchange.com/fastcounter?2270431+4540869"></a>

hm

ich weiß schon quentin... aber ich bekomme so einen ausgabecode, wie man in meinem ersten post sehen kann.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (27. Dezember 2000)

BÜÜÜÜÜTTTEEEE es ist wichtig...


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (28. Dezember 2000)

SEEEEEEHHHHRRRRRRRRR WIIICHTIG !!!!


----------



## Klon (29. Dezember 2000)

*hm...*

Also ich hab hier auffer Platte ne datei angelegt, test.html mit folgendem Inhalt:

<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<a href="http://member.linkexchange.com/cgi-bin/fc/fastcounter-login?2270431" target="_top"> 
<img border="0" src="http://fastcounter.linkexchange.com/fastcounter?2270431+4540869">
</a>
</body>
</html>

Ich habs mit WS FTP Pro 6.01 uploaded, einmal im ASCII Mode und einmal im Binary was ja falhsc wäre. Das Resultat ist beide male der kleine, korekt dargestellte Counter...
Magst mir mal die ganze Datei schicken?

Klon
[Editiert von Klon am 29.12.2000 um 09:13]


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (30. Dezember 2000)

*grrr* (((


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (31. Dezember 2000)

Danke für eine Antwort, aber das habbi ja alles gemacht...


----------



## Dizzybaer (31. Dezember 2000)

und trotzdem läufts nicht?????????? dann schicke uns(mir auch) doch mal die Datei!!!!!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (3. Januar 2001)

so, Problem selbst gelöst...

Trotzdem Danke.

siehe: http://www.alcoholtester.de/maind.html


----------



## Dizzybaer (4. Januar 2001)

woran lag es?????


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (4. Januar 2001)

Also kann Puretec doch jetzt wieder <b>heilig</b> gesprochen werden, ist ja nix passiert


----------

